# DST over for this year in Mexico



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Daylight Savings Time in most of Mexico ends at 2:00 am tomorrow, Sunday, October 25. Don't forget to set your clocks back one hour before hitting the sack tonight!

Concluye hoy Horario de Verano; debe atrasar una hora el reloj | El Universal


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Daylight Savings Time in most of Mexico ends at 2:00 am tomorrow, Sunday, October 25. Don't forget to set your clocks back one hour before hitting the sack tonight!
> 
> Concluye hoy Horario de Verano; debe atrasar una hora el reloj | El Universal


Signs of 21st century. I own neither a clock nor a watch and depend upon my iPhone, computer or iPad for time, all of which automatically switch to whatever time zone you're in, or to whatever time change occurs.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Signs of 21st century. I own neither a clock nor a watch and depend upon my iPhone, computer or iPad for time, all of which automatically switch to whatever time zone you're in, or to whatever time change occurs.


Well, then, you can just ignore this thread. For those of us who own such old-fashioned devices as clocks and watches, it could prove to be useful.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Well, then, you can just ignore this thread. For those of us who own such old-fashioned devices as clocks and watches, it could prove to be useful.


For those of us with both, life is easier. I could never remember which way to change the time. Now I just get up on Sunday morning and set my watch to agree with my computer and phone.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Such dependency! When the batteries go dead and the power goes out, what will you do?
Now, where did I put my sextant and chronometer?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Such dependency! When the batteries go dead and the power goes out, what will you do?
> Now, where did I put my sextant and chronometer?


How about your sundial?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Those damned sundials let me sleep through too many cloudy days. And, when they did work, mine was never at the same time as my neighbor down the road.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If I set my watch to my computer I would be an hour off because the US have not changed yet so down her it is back to God´stime and for the next six months the indigenous towns and the mestizo towns will be on the same time.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> If I set my watch to my computer I would be an hour off because the US have not changed yet so down her it is back to God´stime and for the next six months the indigenous towns and the mestizo towns will be on the same time.


My computer is on Mexico time, so I can use that to set my clock, cell phone and watches. However, my landline telephone is still on DST, and I don't know how to change it. Very confusing to my aging brain.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> If I set my watch to my computer I would be an hour off because the US have not changed yet so down her it is back to God´stime and for the next six months the indigenous towns and the mestizo towns will be on the same time.


Maybe you need to tell your computer it is in Mexico.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I usually do not bother to change the times on the clocks and the computer will change when the US changes,,I really am not uptight about time, the clock in the cars are correct 6 months of the year and the rest do whatever they do. I think every clock in our house shows a different time. Just check the cell phone and it knows it is in Mexico so it will be ok for the alarm clock.


----------

